# Your Enneagram Type and Which Animal Resembles your Interaction Style



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

you don't need to speak for all members of your type (my own will probably be a bit unusual)

I'm a type 7, and I interact kind of like a gorilla
- 90% of the time, I'm extremely lazy 
- the other 10% of the time, I get bored and either get a bunch of shit done, do something really challenging or (preferably), jump into a nearby conflict
- I'm mellow and laid back, but territorial about my space
- eating and sex are my favorite activities, with a little socializing in there too
- it's difficult to piss me off, but most can tell it's not a good idea


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Would you like us to assign you an animal, based on this information?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Bash said:


> Would you like us to assign you an animal, based on this information?


no. I already clearly stated that I chose gorilla as the closest to these tendencies. I'm interested in how _you_ interact and what animal _you_ think represents that style well.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no. I already clearly stated that I chose gorilla as the closest to these tendencies. I'm interested in how _you_ interact and what animal _you_ think represents that style well.


In that case, I know too little, but I shall back to this. A good topic.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Graceful but distant. 3w4.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I always thought of myself as a wild horse.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

6w7, I'd say I'm most like the owl. 
Intellectual, sincere, eloquent, and ambitious.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Without thinking too much about it, I'd probably say my interaction style is most like a cat. Not a bitchy cat though, more open in temperament. 

- I like to interact with others sparingly, preferably at times of my choosing (quality>quantity). 
- I see others more as just another part of my environment rather than the most important feature. This is opposed to those for whom people are everything (more like dogs, in this way.)
- A lot of the time I get a lot more out of just passively observing the people around me than getting in the fray. 
-> Long story short, I'm introverted and value my autonomy with regards to social situations, relationships. I don't value social pressures or obligations to socialize. My behavior is more driven by my personal desire or lack thereof to invest in a specific person at a given time.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I am a Four.

Dingo. Their social behaviour is actually pretty flexible, influenced largely by their habitat and available resources. I'm the same way, blending in with my social environment in order to survive it.

They can be pretty aloof, but still curious. They can be VERY playful, but on their own terms. They're prone to unexpected bursts of energy where they become feisty and rambunctious. They also hate being yelled at by humans and get sulky about it. They're likely to play opossum when threatened, which I can relate to; I generally try to make myself a non-factor if I want difficult people to leave me alone.

However, they have unexpected tactics. For example, people have been known to try to run away from them by diving into water, but the dingos just follow them right in (usually because they're trying to play, not fight, lol). If I'm really set on something, I'll passionately pursue it, often to the shock of others.

Like other wild dogs, they have packs, but prefer smaller ones. So they have closer "bonds" with their packmates, but there are fewer of them. And when their lifelong partner dies, they can mourn to death. I get pretty invested in the relationships I do have.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Some kind of monkey, I guess.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)

Enneagram type four, the "romantic." Healthy level three.

I do not know much about animals or any life beside our own human species. I never took much an active interest in anything beside our own mammal species. But,... I will try my best! xD Happily, because it feels fun. And curious. It feels humorous to relate an animal other than a human to my humanity 

 I think a domestic house cat may be an example. But I feel this is not too accurate and is too generic. Too many people would fall on this.

I think a "*sloth*" will describe me. They are cute, and I understand they are extremely slow to work. I also understand them to be peaceful, nonaggressive. Although... I do hope I can lose or wear down the "sloth" descriptor in the next year or few! ~ kicks INFP psychology in the calf, shouting "get out there and do something, idiot!" ~

The trouble with me picking any more animals is with how little knowledge I really have outside of their appearance traits. I am familiar with the appearances of several "big cat" families, but I don't know too much about individual behaviors between them.

So now I Google web search "list of animals." xD I am finding a ton of text lists and it is making it hard for me to choose.

And I am just trying to remember the reality you said "animal." So I cannot choose an "insect" species, because I would consider a spider due to introversion and the reality there are spiders like the "black widow" and "brown recluse" which may seem to function similiar to me, although on simpler terms.

I really do question "big cats." Anything I do know about the individual big cats suggests to me they may function similarly to me. Maybe besides their abundant physical strength and brutally violent capacities.

Of all the dogs I have seen, maybe some of me wants to be related to the little "chihuahua" dogs! o;

My limited knowledge is really hurting me here. I have to stop because I cannot draw reasonable conclusions. I am sorry to everyone for my extreme lack of knowledge on animals.

I do want to throw out there those "big cats." Within the major families existing today, I am sure one of those applies more strongly to me.


----------



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)

Stampede said:


>


I feel you with the "*brown recluse*." I considered it myself, due to the "introversion" quality you have also identified yourself to be on your profile here at PersonalityCafe.com


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I was suggested that my spirit animal is the hedgehog, but personally I enjoy the idea of an eagle, or if mythological creatures, the dragon.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Definitely a rat.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Type 5w6 So/Sx 584, coyote or fox. Highly clever, able to work cooperatively, or alone. Child of the night, of the Moon.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

I am a healthy five. I get compared to a lioness often, probably the mane of red hair but my partner compares me to a Kitty.

Then tells me I need to be assimilated into society because I have spent too many yrs being solitary and lost in my books and physical training. Only keeping company with my wild things- dragons, lizards, felines, a parrot. It is true. I am kind of feral and commanding. I almost made someone cry when I was dissecting their logic in front of him a few weeks ago. I am quite detached and not moved by what people think of me. So I tend to be a bitch when disturbed by human dramatics.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lone wolf. Maybe male grizzly. Wolverine.

Not a social animal. Like conflict. 

Carnivore fits.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

A typical wolf (4.59-5.40)

Quite relaxed and peaceful, also observant and inquiring, but can get nervous and thus in response change quickly to either avoiding or confrontational depending on the power dynamics of the situation. Behavior is reactive and alternating according to social environment.

I'm probably a 6w5.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

An ass.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd say a docile pitbull (or a pit-lab). Because I have bitchy resting face so people think I'm mean and what not but I'm so nice and playful if you get to know me/you play with my hair.

Or maybe a dog in general.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm an INFP 4w5

§ Fours are known as "the Romantics" and swans are typically associated with romance because of their beauty.
§ I do consider myself a romantic. I spend most of my time thinking about love or having a boyfriend. I would say love is the meaning of my life.
§ Swans are also one of the few non-human animals that form monogamous, life-long relationships, which I value.
§ Despite their serene exterior, they're known to get aggressive. This is a lot like how Fi tends to be when our values are threatened. 
§ Their are same-sex swans couples!
§ I consider myself an ugly duckling now (Fours often have this "ugly duckling syndrome"), but I have hope for the future.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you don't need to speak for all members of your type (my own will probably be a bit unusual)
> 
> I'm a type 7, and I interact kind of like a gorilla
> - 90% of the time, I'm extremely lazy
> ...


I think, in general, the NF temperament could be characterized by bonobos. They're some of the most intelligent non-human animals, but they also much more peaceful than very hierarchical gorillas and chimpanzees. They use sex to appease social tension and the females often have as much or more sway as male bonobos.The rest of their time is pretty much spent gathering fruit, leaves, roots, etc and sleeping. Sounds like what life would be if NFs ran things.

Kiersey said NFs would be dolphins, though.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Gossip Goat said:


> I'd say a docile pitbull (or a pit-lab). Because I have bitchy resting face so people think I'm mean and what not but I'm so nice and playful if you get to know me/you play with my hair.
> Or maybe a dog in general.


this is probably my favorite answer so far :tongue:
The Truth About Pitbulls


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Entropic said:


> I was suggested that my spirit animal is the hedgehog, but personally I enjoy the idea of an eagle, or if mythological creatures, the dragon.


Hedgehog... dragon... what's the difference? roud:



I am _tentatively_ a 4w5 and I identify with...










...a bat. Don't ask me why though.


And you can find me during the day, sleeping in my coffin in my vampire form.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I asked my family this question once and the one that surprised me the most was my mom's. Her favorite animal is giraffe, so I wasn't surprised to hear her mentioning it, but the reasons surprised me. She said giraffe because they have their head closer to heaven. I've considered 9w1 as her type but sudden things like this make me think of the possibility of 1w9.

About me, I've been suggested bear and I can relate to some extent. I am big in size and I like being on my own and I appear pretty laid back and enjoy resting. I don't consider myself to be aggressive but coming close to my personal space and stuff can elicit aggressive reactions. And I am also kind when you get to know me and I feel comfortable around you, like a teddy bear. But I am going to think about this and I'll see if there's a better fit.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

0+n*1 said:


> I asked my family this question once and the one that surprised me the most was my mom's. Her favorite animal is giraffe, so I wasn't surprised to hear her mentioning it, but the reasons surprised me. She said giraffe because they have their head closer to heaven. I've considered 9w1 as her type but sudden things like this make me think of the possibility of 1w9.
> 
> About me, I've been suggested bear and I can relate to some extent. I am big in size and I like being on my own and I appear pretty laid back and enjoy resting. I don't consider myself to be aggressive but coming close to my personal space and stuff can elicit aggressive reactions. And I am also kind when you get to know me and I feel comfortable around you, like a teddy bear. But I am going to think about this and I'll see if there's a better fit.


easy, you're a panda! :happy:


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

I am very possibly a 9 (though the teacher that told me about the enneagram assures im a 7) I identify with the sloth
Im a cute sin!


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> easy, you're a panda! :happy:


They are too cute for me. I prefer being other kind of bear.


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm probably a 1 with some 6ish tendencies and I feel very much like a Prairie dog. I'm cute and unassuming, but I'm also a busy body who doesn't know how to shut up. I like home and family and I'm very protective of them. I always think rodents have that fastidious way about them that I have too.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I am a river otter. 










Otters are playful, energetic, but also really loving. They hold on to each other while they sleep so they don't drift apart in the water. I'm playful too, but I protect and love my own. I really think otters exemplify the kind of optimistic energy that I feel I have.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Black bear. I do my own thing, am a good mother, love the woods, love to eat berries, and don't bother anyone unless provoked. I would hibernate if I could.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Rhinoceros. 

I possess more or less that level of subtlety. I feel like an untamed rhino among people. I always try to be kind and polite and tolerant, but it feels so fake; I'm very quick to anger, I'm raw, territorial, temperamental, assertive and loud when someone crosses my boundaries. I don't know how to lie and pretend; if I do it, even a baby can read me, and I don't know how to read other people. 

Or an alien - because I _always_ feel like an outsider.










I love this photograph.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Lion first, probably, then wolf.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

surgery said:


> Kiersey said NFs would be dolphins, though.


I test as an "INFP" in Kiersey's book, but I'm not outgoing, happy-go-lucky, or group-oriented the way dolphins are.

I'm more like an octopus: solitary, inquisitive,...I prefer to figure things out on my own. Slippery and elusive, I will disappear behind a dark cloud of ink if the world demands too much of me. I blend in effortlessly with the surrounding scenery, making myself invisible. Like the mimic octopus, I often hide in plain sight, pretending to be something I'm not (human for example), though I find it exhausting to do that for long. I enjoy tight, well-defined spaces and, like the coconut carrying octopus, I take my lair (my inner sanctum) with me wherever I go. I may seem "detached" to some, but my tentacles maintain a tenacious grip around those people and things in my life that I hold dear to my heart.

Although I normally avoid the spotlight, when I'm in performance mode I can ham it up, like the octopus who hogs the camera in the 4th video here:
* *


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm an INFP 4w5 sx/sp *Raven*.

Smart, aloof, mysterious, misunderstood, fond of languages and solving things, adaptable, empathetic, playful, dark, trickster, eerie. Coming across as creepy and confusing to most yet very protective and full of fire when I choose to bond with you.

"Ravens mate for life and live in pairs in a fixed territory."

"People the world over sense a certain kind of personality in ravens. Edgar Allan Poe clearly found them a little creepy. The captive ravens at the Tower of London are beloved and perhaps a little feared: legend has it that if they ever leave the tower, the British Empire will crumble. Native people of the Pacific Northwest regard the raven as an incurable trickster"

"The Native Americans weren’t far off about the raven’s mischievous nature. They have been observed in Alaska and Canada using snow-covered roofs as slides. In Maine, they have been seen rolling down snowy hills. They often play keep-away with other animals like wolves, otters, and dogs. Ravens even make toys—a rare animal behavior—by using sticks, pinecones, golf balls, or rocks to play with each other or by themselves. And sometimes they just taunt or mock other creatures because it’s funny." Such Ne.

"Despite their mischievous nature, ravens seem capable of feeling empathy. When a raven’s friend loses in a fight, they will seem to console the losing bird. They also remember birds they like and will respond in a friendly way to certain birds for at least three years after seeing them. (They also respond negatively to enemies and suspiciously to strange ravens.) Although a flock of ravens is called an “unkindness,” the birds appear to be anything but." Such Fi.

"Many European cultures took one look at this large black bird with an intense gaze and thought it was evil in the flesh … er, feather. " Such _Fore_.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I will give a list of all of the spirit animals that I have selected for myself. I of course, need to attune myself to the actual spirit animal in question, but from a list that I have in my mind. I will give an example of what I believe to be is my spirit animal. Note that I am pretty selective in which I am scientific about my understanding of an animal. So a lot of this sounds like bullshit to anyone who understands them.

My ground spirit animal is the *CAT*. Which is generally a common spirit animal for people to identify with. Though I identify as being a small predator that is constantly on the look out. Like an inert ball, that springs forth to attack. It's very nature rewards cautiousness, yet a willingness to engage in impulsive actions. A creature that is never really bored, yet never amused. A sort of silent figure, like the owl but unlike the owl. The cat engages in a more amoral occult activities, versus the owl's tendency to impart wisdom onto others. Cats are also small, living as both prey and predator. They are active even whenever they are lounging about, and they are never really "asleep" or "awake" perse. Insomuch as reality exist in between a phantasmal stasis, where dreams are objects that you can touch and manipulate. Where the influences of the world touches you, pervasively and instinctively.

My air spirit animal is the *PIGEON*! also known as the dove! However whenever I invoke this spirit animal. I am capturing folk knowledge, and communal understanding. A nearly psychic form of empathy, and a close, yet none responsive theme that the CAT archetype also portrays. While the CAT is based more on their actions, the PIGEON is more about understanding, and the pigeon does not really have much in the way of standards per se. Everything is permissive to the pigeon, outside of their own goals. The eyes of the eagle can see far, and wide. The pigeon however, does not take the high and mighty route all the time. Sometimes swooping on down to meet with the "proles" as they say. A very non-hierarchical bird, unlike most birds and this can lead to a downfall where they will listen to someone who clearly isn't in the know-how. At least the pigeon is willing to broaden it's scope, even if it means swooping on down to an uncertain kill. A non-graceful bird too, their intellects can seem to be pretty incomplete compared to vultures, and owls. Unrefined unlike the practical intellect of the eagle.

My sea animal is something. I don't know much about sea animals. I guess seals work. Or maybe walruses.


----------



## Jingo (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm a 9w1 and I've been gravitating towards snails lately. Small, slow and steady, passive and avoidant--and they always look so inquisitive with their eyestalks and tentacles. I haven't settled on a snail species yet but snails, slugs and nudibranchs are all great.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol, dat first post spoke to me.

I'd say dog: Fun, energetic, loyal, lazy, goofy, likes to explore, friendly, but can be aggressive and bare teeth when the time calls for it!


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

Sixty Nein said:


> I will give a list of all of the spirit animals that I have selected for myself. I of course, need to attune myself to the actual spirit animal in question, but from a list that I have in my mind. I will give an example of what I believe to be is my spirit animal. Note that I am pretty selective in which I am scientific about my understanding of an animal. So a lot of this sounds like bullshit to anyone who understands them.
> 
> My ground spirit animal is the *CAT*. Which is generally a common spirit animal for people to identify with. Though I identify as being a small predator that is constantly on the look out. Like an inert ball, that springs forth to attack. It's very nature rewards cautiousness, yet a willingness to engage in impulsive actions. A creature that is never really bored, yet never amused. A sort of silent figure, like the owl but unlike the owl. The cat engages in a more amoral occult activities, versus the owl's tendency to impart wisdom onto others. Cats are also small, living as both prey and predator. They are active even whenever they are lounging about, and they are never really "asleep" or "awake" perse. Insomuch as reality exist in between a phantasmal stasis, where dreams are objects that you can touch and manipulate. Where the influences of the world touches you, pervasively and instinctively.
> 
> ...


Lol I saw pigeon and my first thought was: "they poo on people!" Yeah I have a grudge against pigeons. XD 

But I also identify with some of what you say about cats, except, yes amused too and excited at times. But the sort of being relaxed, but at the same time alert and active resonates with me too. 

I was going to say some kind of feline anyway, and I guess I'm going with cat. My zodiac sun sign is Leo, and I've been told that it fits me in that I love summer and sun and can relax in the sun or otherwise, though usually reading or something, but staying still, but then I'm also quite physically active a lot of the time. Felines are like that, they lounge about and then suddenly they are running around again. I also relate to how cats do their own thing and enjoy their own time, but then go around to their family (other animals or humans) and want company again and want to cuddle. Though then they scratch you if you invade their personal space at the wrong moment. A sort of mix of wanting attention and company and sometimes not and being aloof and then cute and cuddly. I also dance and my natural movement style tends to be more soft than edgy, like cats move too. Though I don't relate to the cats' mating style which seems more like a one night stand favouring style. And lions I think are more of one male with many females I think, so not that either. 

Oh and I'm probably either 9w1 or 3w4. Not quite decided which is first.


----------

